# The hazards of ********



## Moonshadow_73

I've come close to deactivating my ** account several times, in fact I did once, but only for a few days. I have friends and family who live abroad and it's a nice way to see what's going on in their lives. I know we would stay in touch in others ways but it's nice to be able to see photos etc and to know what's going on with them.

But, and there is a big but, it's getting harder and harder to cope with all the posts about children. I've just logged on to see my oldest friend, who now lives in Egypt, has posted a 20 week 3D scan. I realise it's an easy way to let people know she's pregnant but I'm now sat here fighting back the tears. Although I already knew she was pregnant it still breaks my heart. It hurts that she's posted it knowing how hard I'm finding the whole IF journey. 

I've already limited the types of updates I get for a lot of my friends so that I don't often see photos or inconsequential updates about what their little ones have done/said. I know no-one is meaning to rub it in that they have the one thing I can't have but there are times it feels that way.

I know I probably need to just stay off **, and perhaps deactivate my account again but there's part of me that doesn't want to miss out on things - there are groups of friends I don't often see because of where everyone lives and it's been an easy way for us to keep in touch and arrange to meet up etc.

Why does this have to infiltrate so many parts of our lives?


----------



## Daisy-Chain

******** can be sooooo difficult to deal with. I used to find it a lot more difficult than I do now, one morning I woke up to a pg announcement and thought 'so what' and not the usual sadness and tears and churn in my tummy.

I don't know what happened in that sleep.

Only yesterday a 20 week scan pic was posted and I said to my DH that I'm sick of it and people just flaunt flaunt flaunting their pictures without thinking about anyone else. He said but you know what, they're happy and excited and maybe haven't even met anyone with fertility issues, they want to share their happiness and joy and why wouldn't they. He then asked if I would have posted my scan and baby pics if we had got pg naturally, knowing we are the only ones in our family to be struggling and not knowing any other couples with problems and my answer was yes, most probably. That was enough for me.

Don't get me wrong, it's still upsetting and breaks my heart but instead of the usual anger towards the 'culprits' that I used to get, I now just scroll past like I do with the 'like if you are against [insert disease]' that really annoy me!

I know this probably isn't helpful but just wanted you to know, your not alone. ******** is incredibly hard, I can read success stories and baby updates but images are something else which is what ******** is all about


----------



## jaykay76

I'm like a moth to a flame with ********. I've got loads of ** friends who otherwise I would have lost touch with, which is great. But every time I see another cute baby or child pic, or an update about a pregnancy, it makes my stomach lurch. I often tell myself to give up ** altogether, but I don't want to lose touch with all of the friendships I've built up.

I know that if I'm ever blessed with my own child, I'll be the first one proudly putting photos and comments up. The whole world is geared toward babies and children, you can't escape it, ** is just another big part of that.

 xx


----------



## MandyPandy

If any of my friends post baby stuff that I don't want to see, I just hide it from my timeline.


----------



## Daisy-Chain

MandyPandy said:


> If any of my friends post baby stuff that I don't want to see, I just hide it from my timeline.


So do I........and then I put their name in the search engine and have a nosey anyway


----------



## Moonshadow_73

Thanks guys, it's helpful to know I'm not the only one who finds it difficult. Actually Daisy Chain what you wrote is helpful, I know I can't hold it against friends that they are posting a bout the things that are important in their lives and I do think we have a certain responsibility to look after ourselves and protect ourselves against those things we know will be difficult. I mostly manage not to be resentful! I know that if it had happened easily for us I would have posted some pics though I am naturally a fairly private person anyway. Note I think I would be more mindful of not over- doing it.

I also hide things from my timeline, it's a useful feature isn't it? I guess today I was just feeling a bit vulnerable and a 3D scan was particularly hard. Just glad I could come here to let offa bit of steam...


----------



## SLW1710

I am with you on how depressing a place ******** can be but I think we have to remember ******** is generally used to share the good stuff. Babies, children - they're the good stuff, right? That's why we're putting ourselves through these fertility treatments. So it is inevitable our news feeds will be filled with endless baby and child news, photos and anecdotes. If I'm ever lucky enough to become a parent, I'd want to shout it from the rooftops!!!  But what other struggles are people having outside of the ******** bubble that we don't know about? Money problems? Grief? Illnesses? Doesn't stop us posting our holiday photos or details of our gym sessions etc. If people were to stop posting things just in case it offended someone, there would be no ********. Not saying it makes it any easier seeing the constant stream of updates at all. I absolutely agree but we cannot expect others to stop sharing their happiness just because in our worlds we're struggling. I think the key is not to look at ******** when you're feeling down and maybe hide the people who post the stuff that gets to you the most. But most importantly, whatever people do or don't post on ********, life is carrying on around us whether we like it or not. And that's where sites like this are a lifesaver. We can vent and share our ups and downs with people who get it.  For that I will always be grateful   So up yours, ******** and you smug parent types


----------



## Nosilab

Hi Moonshadow

I know what the other ladies are saying is absolutely right, we can't (and shouldn't) expect others to suppress their happiness just because we're feeling vulnerable, but...but I do think people could be a little more sensitive, especially close friends who know of our struggle and should know better.  For example, if I'd have known a close friend was going through a divorce I wouldn't have splashed my wedding photos all over ** and been smug about it; if a close friend had lost a parent I wouldn't go on ** and endlessly waffle on about what a wonderful time I'd had with my mum and/dad at the weekend and how lucky I am to have them around etc etc.  unfortunately though I know that's not how the real world works, and as I've said before, (and I quote from Unsung Lullabies) we live in an infertility-insensitive world, and those that have not experienced this personally will never (and can never) understand how deeply this hurts and affects us on a daily basis; it's not just something that easily 'goes away'.  The only way I felt able to deal with ** was to deactivate my account, which I did in December 2012.  I have friends and family all over, so it was a great way to keep in contact with what everyone was doing, but the reality was that most of the updates were about pregnancy, babies and children and those updates cut to the core - so ** had to go.  I really thought I'd miss it but I have to say I've never looked back and don't miss it one little bit.

Sadly, the truth of it is that if you're in a happy place in your life then ** is all well and good, but if not then ** really does turn into 'Smugbook'    I know this probably sounds a bit crazy, but one friend suggested that I set up a new ** account under a pseudonym and only add people I felt comfortable seeing updates from, I have considered it but never quite got round to doing it....guess that really does say a lot about my feeling for **  

xx


----------



## SLW1710

I agree Nosilab - when people know, then they should definitely think a bit more about what they post for sure as so many status updates are unnecessary. I certainly hope my friends would show some sensitivity if they knew (very few do in my case). I was talking more about people who don't know really. Just wanted to clarify as I certainly don't want to come across as insensitive to the effects Smugbook has in this situation. It can get me down too so I absolutely get it. I found Christmas and the lead up the worst. And I admire you for coming off it, Nosilab. Bet it's really liberating   Can't imagine how much time I must waste on it


----------



## Nosilab

Hiya SLW

Absolutely, I totally agree    If people don't know it's kinda easier to accept (kind of) as they don't know any different, but it's really sticking the knife in when people do know and they're still insensitive    In a weird kind of way (and this makes me sound like an addict lol) it was really hard closing my account, I had my mouse hovering over the button for a while before I finally did it    But yes, I have actually found it very liberating.  But trust me, I just find new things to waste my time on now instead of ** heehee! xx


----------



## SLW1710

Haha. I admit it. My name is SLW1710 and I am addicted to ********!!   Even when it can often make me feel crappy. Crazy isn't it. It's that need to know what's going on but in reality, I'm sure I can live without knowing what a girl I went to school with 20 years ago has had for tea!!


----------



## Nosilab

Heehee!  ******** anonymous!    Yep I had friends on ** like that too, guess knowing what someone had for tea was better than the baby pics though.....


----------



## Cay23

SLW1710 said:


> I'm sure I can live without knowing what a girl I went to school with 20 years ago has had for tea!!


 

I've blocked a 'friend' (DH's mates wife) from my newsfeed because she was posting bump pics every week, and every other status (twice daily at least) was how 'bump loves daddy singing', 'bump wants ice cream for tea' etc. etc. etc.  I sometimes feel like posting some comment about how insensitive her posts are, but then i don't think she'd consider it relevant to her anyway. I have to say tho, as she's nearing her due date, I do keep looking at her page to see if 'bump' has arrived, but at least now I get all the ridiculous updates in one go, rather then each time I look at ** during the day (cos I do look at it 3, 4, + times a day! ). Meanwhile, I have started planning my 'wow I'm expecting!' ** announcement, by taking photos of all the dr and stimming drugs as well as a getting a copy of my follie scans and a photo of me in recovery after EC! It's gonna be my 'I b****y deserve it' moment!! 

xx


----------



## the_tempress89

i still get days where even the thought of ******** makes me want to cry, im naturally quite nosey so i love my ********, but recently within a couple of weeks i had heard of 2 new pregnancies and 2 new births..... i wasnt sure how much more i could take. but then i started to think about it... im so quick to assume these couples fell pregnant easily... only a handful of people know of my struggles, in fact aside from me and my dp, only my mum dad and one of my older sisters know - as she was ttc for 8 years before conceiving her first child, which sadly didnt arrive in this world. so one day i got int ouch with a friend i hhad removed because of the pregnancy announcements, only to find out her little boy is now 5 months old! it has been over a year since we spoke bcause of me. after talking to her a little while i found out her and her dh had been trying for over a year and were just starting their journey of tests, when after moving home she fell pg unexpectedly naturally.

now when i see an announcement or a picture or a status update i think of her, and it makes me feel hopeful. i have another friend who after 16 years of trying has now finally got her bfp through egg donation who recently posted her scan pictures, and i was sooooo happy for her i showed everyone in my close family. there is hope out there, in some form, for us all. 

the ones i really hate are the ones who do nothing but complain!!! ooh im getting so fat, my back aches. i havent slept in 2 nights and i just want to scream ' do you know what i would give up to be going through that you selfish person!!!!' sadly i havent yet found a way to deal with those. 

love and babydust to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Sorry to bage on ladies but I have to say I agree ** can be friend and foe all mixed together!! I had a rule when actually having ivf i completly delete my account. I mean with infertility its hard whenever but it took a lot of pressure off me and emotion. I made myself focus on reading the news or added loads of random celebrities on ******* so i had something to replace **. Didnt always work obviously but overall ot helped!!
Good luck with your treatments. xx


----------



## SLW1710

I agree, The_tempress89.  I think Infertility and the journey I find myself on makes me think - how do I know some of these people haven't had a hard time before getting their good news?  Although I don't know anyone who has struggled with infertility in the way I have, quite a few friends have had miscarriages - another awful thing to have to deal with.  It certainly helps me rationalise my feelings when looking at ********.  I'm with you on the complainers though.  Very annoying.  And those who post such unnecessary detail. But the general announcements and odd photos I can deal with.  And if I'm having a down day, I just don't check ********.


----------



## Nosilab

I did the same Frangipanii, I replaced ******** with *******.  As you say, it's not the same as ********, as the vast majority of people I'm following are celebs, not friends and family, but it helps and I like being nosy reading the Tweets   xx


----------



## the_tempress89

i think its been harder recently as my brother-in-law has just had a baby, one that mst deffinently wasnt planned. so i have to come across as all excited for my dp's sake - it is after all his nephew. but i dread his family post pics of the new baby because i feel so guilty about how it makes me feel. if it wasnt for all the games i play on it i would probably have gotton rid months ago.


----------



## Katht

God I hate ********, absolutely distraught.  My best and friend and I were cycling together in November we both got our precious BFP, hers on her first go on the NHS, this was my 6th cycle.  I miscarried at just over 6 weeks again.  She has just announced her pregnancy on ******** how ecstatic they are and a lovely 12 week scan photo. How insensitive is that.  She is a week behind where I should have been.  DH called me not a true friend for not contacting her as been difficult to follow her pregnancy when I lost mine.  Now look at her!  I even sent her a letter and was really honest about my feelings pouring my heart out.  It is so unfair I am so angry, I feel I have lost a best friend as well now.  I bet she has not thought twice about slapping it all over ********  Why? Oh Why? I feel so distraught it is torture.  Sorry for the rant but needed to vent through my tears.  Kath x


----------



## the_tempress89

Katht said:


> God I hate ********, absolutely distraught. My best and friend and I were cycling together in November we both got our precious BFP, hers on her first go on the NHS, this was my 6th cycle. I miscarried at just over 6 weeks again. She has just announced her pregnancy on ******** how ecstatic they are and a lovely 12 week scan photo. How insensitive is that. She is a week behind where I should have been. DH called me not a true friend for not contacting her as been difficult to follow her pregnancy when I lost mine. Now look at her! I even sent her a letter and was really honest about my feelings pouring my heart out. It is so unfair I am so angry, I feel I have lost a best friend as well now. I bet she has not thought twice about slapping it all over ******** Why? Oh Why? I feel so distraught it is torture. Sorry for the rant but needed to vent through my tears. Kath x


aw hunny im so sorry to hear about this!  it deffo seems quite insensitive that she is clearly splashing her pg all over her ** when she knows what you have been through, but how would you feel if it was the other way around?

i think thats one thing i find myself asking alot, is it everyone else who has become so insensitive or me who has become so self-involved? i really do hate seeing all the baby photos and i imagine it would be even harder for you because of everything, and i deffo think people should be a little more cautious, but at the same time i cant help but wonder if i have the right to say they shouldnt celebrate this amongst family and friends, as im liely to do the same.

sometimes its so blooming difficult to not lose the plot with these people or with myself for how it makes me feel. my dp and i are planning a trip at the end of march to ireland and i am dreading it because i know im going to have to sit there whilst everyone coo's over his new baby nephew and im still childless  thankfully my brother in law doesnt have ********!

( wow that was long sorry!!!) lol, you let yourself cry hun its allowed, its hard, and as much as others may not quite understand, we here all do


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Katht   so sorry to hear about your miscarriage  

First thing that I thought when I read your post was that your friend has also had treatment, luckily it worked first time but still, she has obviously also struggled to get pregnant too and so her announcement on ******** has probably been a long time coming for her and something iv no doubt she has probably dreamed about.  I say that because I actually sometimes write it in my head how I will say it there.

******** is incredibly hard and each time I read an announcement it's like a kick in the guts so I know it must be even harder for you with it being your best friend and with your dates that would have been so close and the fact that for the rest of the time and even when her baby is born, it will be a constant reminder for you of what should be happening in your life right now.

I don't think you are a bad friend for being incredibly sad, if your friend is a true friend she will understand your sadness but equally, this is an exciting time for her and I'm sure many many of us here would love the opportunity to shout it from the rooftops for ourselves  

Really hoping that getting it out here has at least eased a fraction of the pain you are feeling x


----------



## Moonshadow_73

Katht

I'm really sorry you're having to face that. I know seeing the 3D scan of my friend's baby really hurt, especially as she knew how hard I was finding it all. At the same time I knew I didn't want to lose a friend over this so I had to move past that hurt eventually. I knew my friend wasn't doing it to deliberately hurt me, and was probably just caught up in the excitement, as she should be. 

It does hurt, there's no getting away from that. I'm staying clear of ** for now, and it feels a relief to do so.

Take care

Jen


----------



## Nosilab

Big hugs Katht    I know how you feel as my bf was pregnant last year, she's just had her baby.  It's so so hard when it's a best friend, I think it's makes it even harder.  I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage xx  Personally I agree that was very insensitive of her to do that, especially knowing that you were also having treatment at the same time but that you lost your baby.  I have to say I think ******** is just a modern 'work of the devil', there is really no need for it.  True friends and close family will always keep in contact regardless of ******** (there was a time before ********   ).  Your friend, if she'd thought about it, could have circulated her good news via email to close friends and family.  I see it that pregnancy is a very personal event, between my husband and myself, and yes of course I'd want everyone to know and I'd be totally ecstatic, but that doesn't mean splashing it all over ** for the world and his wife to see.  But that's just how I feel, I know everyone is very different (I'm probably just old fashioned!) but I do think there is a time and a place for ** - it has it's uses but it most definitely has it pitfalls too.  Your friendship has been tested to the limits, and probably will be for the next 6 months.  It's not going to be an easy time for you and I'm sure you'll have your ups and downs with it all - I know that's what I've experienced.  If you ever want to PM for a chat I'm always happy to    Be gentle on yourself and look after yourself, you've just had a massive blow to the system and it's going to take you a while to adjust.

 xx


----------



## Katht

Thank you all for your support and comments. Sorry I did write the post when I was quite distraught!  I am a caring person really and I do care about my best friend and hope she has a continued healthy pregnancy just wish it was me!! I have now deleted her post off of ******** so I don't have to continually look at it.  I hate what this infertility can do to you, I feel like it is turning me into someone I am not.  I hate all these feelings of jealously and anger.  Sending you all lots of   Kath x


----------



## janie73

Just to add my tuppence worth... I deleted my ** account about 6 months ago... for all the reasons you all understand. Best thing I have ever done. As with Nosilab, I replaced it with ******* and satisfy that kind of nosy addiction but reading about celebs etc. One day I'll go back to ** but for now it just creates more unnecessary pain. xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

I have just come accross this post this morning and even though it is an old post and I will probably come accross a bit mean I need an outlet for my bad feelings right now and I know you ladies will understand!  

Thank god for being able to block people from your news feed! I have blocked my brother as soon as he announced his girlfriend's pregnancy as I knew it would be the start of a daily posts about it...we have never been close and don’t actually have much to do with each other but I really struggled when I found out they were having a baby, it was a couple of days after my 1st IVF cycle was cancelled and I was a mess! Also, just after me and DH got engaged he said to me 'you may be getting married before me but I will make sure we have a baby before you'...what an idiot  !! We had just started out infertility investigations after 4 & 1/2 years of unprotected sex and 2 years of really trying...never mind the fact that it is not a competition and we have been together double the time they have so it was very likely that we would get married first!!! I am so so glad I made the decision to block his posts as I have had a sneaky look at his page once or twice and she is constantly posting things and tagging him in them which would then appear on my news feed. Mostly moaning about her pregnancy which winds me the hell up!!! I don’t have a problem with them putting things on ******** as they want to share their good news with everyone (even though I don’t want to hear about it!!!) and I think there could maybe be a bit more sensitivity considering that they don't know I have blocked and my mum has told them our situation! But what really upsets me is when my mum comments on them...I had a post pop up on my news feed about their 20 week scan and it was because my mum had commented saying something about really wanting the baby to be a girl…I mean if she felt this way then she could have this conversation with her son over the the phone or face to face surely rather than make it appear on my ********!!! I would give anything just to have a healthy baby - never mind hoping for a certain sex!!!!! Their 20 week scan picture has popped up on my news feed this morning as she has commented saying ‘nana is going shopping’ … I wouldn’t even mind if she even used ******** normally but she doesn’t!! These are the only posts she has made on there!! I have even told her that I have blocked his posts from coming up on my newsfeed as I don’t feel strong enough to deal with it all at the moment and she is making them come up!!     The only way around this is to block my mum which makes me feel a bit mean!

As for other updates on ********, I feel like I have been stabbed every time I see a scan picture or comment moaning about pregnancy or kids but I just block their posts and I feel OK about it!

Sorry for the long comment on an old post but this is the only place I feel I can get these things off my chest!


----------



## Toad76

I know exactly what you mean, it's impossible to see someone else with everything you want, and not feel angry or sad. It feels so unfair, and does always seem like it's so easy for them, and been so hard for us. 

I also think it would be unfair if they couldn't share their happiness though. ******** is a place for news and events really, so why wouldn't you share it with your world?

Maybe part of the problem is we don't talk about it. It's such a personal thing and a personal journey, but people can't offer you their support if they don't know what you are going through. I think that's the problem with society now, no one wants to talk about the sad stuff, and if you do, and especially if you do it on somewhere like ********, its frowned upon, like it's wrong for someone to tell other people their personal feelings, or wrong to bring every one down. No wonder so many people end up with 'stress' & 'depression', there's very little outlet for emotions to be expressed and dealt with. Everyone needs support sometimes. 

Most of us realise our friends and family don't so these things to spite us, they do it because they haven't thought about how it affects us, or even realise that it hurts us so much. It's a shame we can't all talk about it more, then everyone would be aware of it, and know what people are going through.

This forum is great, I have only just joined, but it's such a relief to be able to say how I'm feeling and hear I'm not alone and not mental for some of the feelings I have. It's just such a shame it seems so unacceptable to talk about it in general to everyone. Maybe that's the problem and not ********?


----------



## mamadreams

Hi All!

I too tear up or cry when I see ANOTHER family member or friend getting pregnant. Especially the ones that just started their baby making journey and get pregnant within the first few months. In their late 30's or early 40's. So I must admit, I hide pretty much everyone who is pregnant and when I am feeling up to it, I'll look at their timeline on my own time. I avoid baby showers as well. It seems to have gotten worse in the last few years--the first few years of infertility and IVF I could still deal with others pregnancy's. Oh Well. I do understand everyone deserves to shout from the rooftops when they are pregnant as it is a miracle...but....it sure is hard when it's everything you've ever wanted-and you seem to be the only one without. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that feels like this. 
Thank you for the reassurance!  

MamaDreams


----------



## Mooncat

Hi ladies, relate 100% to all your posts...

We had three ** announcements last weekend, all from weddings we went to last year. We went to six, so expecting the other three sometime soon! After the second one, I was in floods of tears, took the whole of the next and a trip to the seaside with DH to feel better  Then we got home, and there'd been another one!  Needless to say, they're all now hidden  Cross with myself for letting it get to me so much  especially as I'm in the middle of treatment and need to stay calm and positive.  

I've also hidden three of my closest friends, who all know all our situation and the treatment. I know them from different times and places in my life, and they've only ever met at hen do and wedding five years ago, but been friends on ** since. They all had babies late last year. All the usual photos and updates - but what really got to me was the way they chatted and compared notes. They only know each other through me, and they'd have know I'd be reading it... found it so hurtful. The logical part of my brain knows they just wouldn't have thought about it or realised how it'd make me feel. Didn't stop it from hurting like hell though  Now I don't even have a peek. 

DH says I should deactivate. But I guess I'm too nosy. Plus lots of social invites only come that way these days! IF can make you feel like you're going mad - the feelings of anger, frustration, bitterness and resentment are hard to deal with, most of us don't like ourselves for feeling like that, but this site makes it feel ok because it's obviously completely normal in our situations.


----------



## Daydreamer88

Just wanted to post and say that I deactivated my ******** and it felt SO good   I am sure I will rejoin once I feel mentally able to cope with it, as like many of you I am just too nosey, but for now it was the best decision ever!!   

Hope you all find the strength to deal with the updates etc...I am sure most of you are stronger than me but I just couldn't do it anymore!!xx


----------



## Nosilab

I don't think you'll regret it Daydreamer, I certainly haven't.  It's nice to have the option to reactivate if/when you want to though.  But for now you can take one big sigh of relief....one less thing to worry about   xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

You are so right!! 

Now just to ban myself from reading DailyMail online...another addiction! that's almost as bad as ** don't you think?! They are *so* obsessed with anyone who is pregnant and have stories on them daily...and don't even get me started on the idiots who comment when there are articles about IF/IVF etc... 

One step at a time though ...


----------



## Nosilab

lol   yes one step at a time!  I know, I do somehow get dragged into reading those DM online articles - they are always just temptingly 'winking' down the side of other articles aren't they


----------



## Katht

Hi need another rant!,  I have two good friends and we All used to meet up for a gossip. One of them is pregnant and only a week ahead of where I should of been after her 1st IVF cycle.  She has been posting a lot on ******** about her pregnancy and tonight she has posted that her and the other friend are out having dinner at pizza express.  I wasn't even invited! I just hate this infertility and what it has done to my life. I know I have found it hard to have a relationship with my pregnant friend since my m/c but it feels as though she is rubbing my nose in it. It could also be that I am hypersensitive! Either way I feel so sad that my life feels so rubbish! Kath xx


----------



## Nosilab

Oh Katht, that is really horrible of your friends to do that    Ok, so you may not have gone along with them but you should at least have been invited and given the option, you could have made the decision about whether you went or not.  Grrr I feel angry and upset for you!   xx


----------



## Moonshadow_73

That really is horrible, I get that some friends don't know what to say or do but all it takes is a little sensitivity. All she needed to do is acknowledge that it might be difficult for you to socialise with her but at least give you the option.


----------



## Daydreamer88

Kath   I think most people act without thinking of how it affects others, especially in a situation like this ... it is hard work when you are on the recieving end of this which I think most of us with going through this journey are! People don't know what to do for the best but always seem to make the wrong decision   Agree with both nosilab and moonshadow...a little thought and sensitvity should have been used! Hope you are OK hun xxx


----------



## the_tempress89

kicking myself today, last night saw a post from a friend about how shes so jel of other mums who have neat little bumps at full term and she feels like a whale at 4 months!!! now before i rant, i didnt know this girl was pregnant, i didnt see any announcement ( i then searched her ** and there doesnt seem to have been 1, though there is a scan piccy) she knows a little bit about what im going through - she knows were ttc and its not been easy. so i cannot say that what shes done is unfair, and i am happy for her, but this is now the 3rd pregnant lady on my account, 2 of which iv hidden all their posts. i just cant wait for the day its meeeeeeeeeeee


----------

